# The perfect 3D arrow rest.



## Brokenwing

Asked a similar question a few months ago. The basic response was they are great rests and people recommended not to change from the Spot Hogg or Golden Key.


----------



## athomPT

My limbdriver pro performed flawlessly on my Monster 7 with fatboys and xcutters last year.


----------



## NY911

I shoot a blade style rest for ALL disciplines of target archery. I prefer the Trophy Ridge Tack Driver


----------



## csteinberg

trophy taker spring steel very simple


----------



## wsbark01

csteinberg said:


> trophy taker spring steel very simple


+1!


----------



## D.Short

The "new" Hamskea Versa-Rest,can configure it any way you want,I just got one and this thing is sick. So smooth,so adjustable in every way.Not near as heavy or bulky as it looks on the website.Go to "Hamskea Archery";and if I'm not mistaken Tim Gillingham helped design it.


----------



## asa1485

D.Short said:


> The "new" Hamskea Versa-Rest,can configure it any way you want,I just got one and this thing is sick. So smooth,so adjustable in every way.Not near as heavy or bulky as it looks on the website.Go to "Hamskea Archery";and if I'm not mistaken Tim Gillingham helped design it.


He did. He got some of the ideas while he was shooting for Vapor Trail. Pretty nice looking rest


----------



## Daniel Boone

Trophy Taker Spring steel.

Keep it simple.


----------



## carlosii

i'd shoot a blade rest but with the way i shake it'd just be a comedy.


----------



## gryfox00

If not sure of yourself with lizard tongue, and do not want to use a drop away, check out the bodoodle lite, I am using this now.


----------



## brtesite

andyjen said:


> Any suggestions on the perfect arrow rest for 3D Bowhunter class. I am shooting a Mathews monster at 64 lbs. I will probably go with some of the correct weight "Fat Boy" arrows. I have a G5 drop away (rubber V shaped)rest but I see the more serious tournament shooters shoot a arrow rest more like the Spot Hog Infinity. Any suggestions? Thank You, Andy


 Check out the protuner options at Britesite.Us
Especially the 3D/Target head


----------



## J Whittington

Mathews Pro Luke Parker uses a QAD drop away on his monster. He is shooting triple xxx and they fly like darts and they are accurate. I purchased one to hunt with and will consider using one on my 3D bow which currently has a TT spring steel.


----------



## bushmasterar15

I'm using a Limbdriver Pro on mine works great.


----------



## jmvaughn06

Another vote for the Bodoodle, it's easy to tune and no moving parts.


----------



## Archer970

> Mathews Pro Luke Parker uses a QAD drop away on his monster. He is shooting triple xxx and they fly like darts and they are accurate. I purchased one to hunt with and will consider using one on my 3D bow which currently has a TT spring steel.


Actually Luke is on Hamskea Archery Solutions Pro Staff and he is now shooting the new Hamskea Versa Rest.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

trophy taker ss is good solid choice but I bent 2 blades in 3 months, went with a bodoodle pro lite 2 and never looked back


----------



## bat man

original limbdriver


----------



## buckwild13

limbdriver all the way


----------



## SHUEY

wsbark01 said:


> +1!


Spring Steel


----------



## Rootbeer LX

All the way!!!!




Daniel Boone said:


> Trophy Taker Spring steel.
> 
> Keep it simple.


----------



## C.Callison

csteinberg said:


> trophy taker spring steel very simple


me too. I don't know if its the perfect rest but its simple and it works for me.


----------



## Tip Toes

Limb driver. 


Dennis Garrett


----------



## josephhamilton

how did you bend the blades? I've shot mine for 3 yrs now with no problems


----------



## asa1485

josephhamilton said:


> how did you bend the blades? I've shot mine for 3 yrs now with no problems


I had one actually break on me. Right above the holes. I have shot it all summer. Went to a local shoot. On the practice range it started out all fine and dandy. About 20 arrows in, I started hitting low. Moved sight. OK for a couple then started hitting way low. Rest was ok until I would put on an arrow. Then it would nosedive.

I still have it and fixing to take it off and go with another limb driver. It is a great rest. Just lost confidence in it. Never had a LD let me down. I would use BoDoodles but, Blazers hit the bottom of the rest

And for the record, BoDoodles do have moving parts unless you go with the lizard tongue one


----------



## NEVADAPRO

brtesite said:


> Check out the protuner options at Britesite.Us
> Especially the 3D/Target head



Yep!! I always shoot Mike's Pro Tuner but this year I am going to use his 3d/Target head!! The new Verti-Click rest is just an awesome rest!! I love being able to adjust the arrow height without affecting the blades angle!! Great feature!!


----------



## DesertRat

If want a zero tolerance, no slop, multi-configurable, built like a tank rest that you can shoot in the wind (arrow won't come off, try that with a blade) my vote is the VersaRest by Hamskea. Check out their facebook page for some recent scores (300-29x, 300-27x, 300-26x) shot in limb actuated mode and in the fixed blade mode. 

www.hamskeaarchery.com


-Andrew


----------



## Dr.Dorite

I have also had a lot of blades breaking in the area of the holes on the Trophy Taker SS in the last year. I've now went to the AAE Pro Blade rest, which uses a different type of blade, and so far I haven't had a problem with the blade cracking and shooting low until it does it's nose dive, that was a problem with the blades on the SS.


----------



## asa1485

Dr.Dorite said:


> I have also had a lot of blades breaking in the area of the holes on the Trophy Taker SS in the last year. I've now went to the AAE Pro Blade rest, which uses a different type of blade, and so far I haven't had a problem with the blade cracking and shooting low until it does it's nose dive, that was a problem with the blades on the SS.


Thanks. Glad I was not the only one


----------



## carlosii

tried the bodoodle pro 500 on my shadowcat (2010) and could not get it adjusted high enough. the rest contacts the riser in such a way that i can't raise the sight higher to get the arrow level. it has paper tuned fine with the NAP3000 micro tune with the nocking point setup so i guess i'll stick with that. i really wanted to try that bodoodle, dang it.


----------



## PinHeadMan

Does anybody use shoot-thru style rests anymore? I have an older golden key that is interchangeable and am thinking about switching back to the shoot-thru, since the lizard-tongue is giving me some issues with fletching clearance.


----------



## Eliteonly

I have shot a lizard tongue style rest for 2 years now and have felt it gave me a more forgiving platform to shoot from. I have had some fletching clearance issues like others before but it tuned out well enough to where I was 100% confident when I put my foot against the stake.


----------



## allspots

Gg


From GT's AMERICAN MADE iPhone4


----------



## brtesite




----------



## Okie101

Can't say enough about the limbdriver. Simply love it.


----------



## ravenbow

Brite Site Pro Tuner with the vertical bar works well for me. No issues in three years and counting. 1,2,3.........


----------



## Frederick D. Be

J Whittington said:


> Mathews Pro Luke Parker uses a QAD drop away on his monster. He is shooting triple xxx and they fly like darts and they are accurate. I purchased one to hunt with and will consider using one on my 3D bow which currently has a TT spring steel.


I too shoot the QAD HDX on all my bows...kind of have to but I really want to. They are very versatile and well built and, when tuned correctly, help produce some very accurate arrows both on and off the range...3D especially. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## field14

The new Hamskea Versa-Rest that recently hit the scene has got to be up there as among the top 3 arrow rests available, if not THE No. 1 choice. FOUR arrow rests built into one, solidly built, easily adjustable, but won't move unless you choose to move it.
http://hamskeaarchery.com/hamskea-news/new-hamskea-products.html 
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Praeger

> Does anybody use shoot-thru style rests anymore? I have an older golden key that is interchangeable and am thinking about switching back to the shoot-thru, since the lizard-tongue is giving me some issues with fletching clearance.


I found the blade launcher too wide for my Lightspeed 3D arrows. The tip of the blade would contact the inner shoulder of the vanes on very narrow arrows.
I shoot a Hoyt Launcher rest, and switched it from blade to prongs. Vane clearance problem solved, same performance as blade rest.


----------



## 48archer

If you are shooting a M6 with 80% letoff modules i highly doubt you will be able to use a blade style rest because of the sudden drop in the valley to the wall (the arrow will fall off the rest every time). The QAD HD works very well with a M6.


----------



## cbrunson

48archer said:


> If you are shooting a M6 with 80% letoff modules i highly doubt you will be able to use a blade style rest because of the sudden drop in the valley to the wall (the arrow will fall off the rest every time). The QAD HD works very well with a M6.


X2
I bounce them off with my C3. That being said I have an infinity set up as a fall away. You can't beat the micro adjust rests. Pay the price and get the best.


----------



## andyjen

Hey 48archer...or anyone else...I have a Monster 7 with 65% lett off and I bought a used spot hog infinity (blade style) I hope its ok. Sounds like Limb Driver is the favorite. Let me know guys...Thank You, Andy


----------



## 48archer

With 65% modules a blade style rest is ok, the cams will roll over way smoother than they will with the 80% mods.


----------



## andyjen

Thamk You...I am installing it myself...briefly walk me through it please...


----------



## brtesite

48archer said:


> If you are shooting a M6 with 80% letoff modules i highly doubt you will be able to use a blade style rest because of the sudden drop in the valley to the wall (the arrow will fall off the rest every time). The QAD HD works very well with a M6.


 is that for you or for every one?


----------



## happyhunter62

starting out with the trusty limb driver but will be changing to a spott hogg infinity rest for 3d


----------



## 48archer

brtesite said:


> is that for you or for every one?


 I havent seen anyone that could draw a M6 with 80% mods and not have the arrow fall off a blade style rest yet. Its impossible to do with the "hump" in the draw cycle.


----------



## 48archer

48archer said:


> I havent seen anyone that could draw a M6 with 80% mods and not have the arrow fall off a blade style rest yet. Its impossible to do with the "hump" in the draw cycle.


 LOL... i just seen who asked me that question, dont worry i have three of your rests on my other bows. Its might be possible to use a blade style rest on a 40 or 50lb M6 (i dont know of any that has tried) but i have not yet seen anyone do it with a 60 or 70lb one.


----------



## 3dshooter25

I have used a blade style rest for the past 3 years and have had no problems. I have used the spot Hogg infinity and the trophy taker spring steel pro and both have worked great.


----------



## z7 xtreme fmj

carlosii said:


> i'd shoot a blade rest but with the way i shake it'd just be a comedy.



hahaha same here


----------



## brtesite

48archer said:


> LOL... i just seen who asked me that question, dont worry i have three of your rests on my other bows. Its might be possible to use a blade style rest on a 40 or 50lb M6 (i dont know of any that has tried) but i have not yet seen anyone do it with a 60 or 70lb one.


Thanks for using the tuner rest, how ever, if any one uses the 3D/target head on the tuner, it wouldn't mater what the weight of the bow
was, the arrow would not fall off


----------

